# Panaman's Systems



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Man Cave System
42" Insignia 1080P LCD TV (60hz)
LG BD370 Bluray Player
Onkyo TX-SR507 Receiver (5.1) w/Ipod Dock and Classic 160GB Ipod.
Energy Take Classic 5 pack Home Theater System
Sony SA-WM500 12" Subwoofer

Living Room System
47" Phillips 1080P LCD TV (60hz)
Panasonic DMP-BD60 Bluray Player
Yamaha YAS-71BL Front Surround System w/Ipod Dock
Nintendo Wii
Custom built HTPC


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice!..:T
We do need some pics..(in the Home Theater Gallery)


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Nice!..:T
> We do need some pics..(in the Home Theater Gallery)


no problem.. i just posted pictures...

Man Cave
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/22541-panamancave.html

Living Room
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/22542-panalivingroom.html


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Just added an XBOX 360 to the MANCAVE!


----------

